# HGH and diabetes



## JONJONES (Jun 30, 2021)

So im not diabetic but I maybe pre diebetic. If cut done on my carbs quite considerably.

Ive read HGH can tip you over the mark and make you diebetic.  Im plqnning to use 3 to 4iu per day. Is there any truth in this and is there a way to combat this?


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 30, 2021)

My humble opinion is to get your health concerns addressed and under control with the help of a doctor prior to considering using anything.

If you are borderline diabetic it could be for a number of reasons and not just your diet. What is your a1c? What do your numbers look like when you test your sugar when fasted? After meals? You need to figure that out first. Throwing something like gh in the mix could be detrimental to your health if your not careful.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 22, 2021)

HGH transitions your body's predisposition from carbohydrate metabolism to fat metabolism.

It's not simply a risk. It's almost a certainty that it would exacerbate your situation.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 22, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> My humble opinion is to get your health concerns addressed and under control with the help of a doctor prior to considering using anything.
> 
> If you are borderline diabetic it could be for a number of reasons and not just your diet. What is your a1c? What do your numbers look like when you test your sugar when fasted? After meals? You need to figure that out first. Throwing something like gh in the mix could be detrimental to your health if your not careful.





Joliver said:


> HGH transitions your body's predisposition from carbohydrate metabolism to fat metabolism.
> 
> It's not simply a risk. It's almost a certainty that it would exacerbate your situation.



Yep, what these two said are correct. I have some insulin sensitivity that I am having some progress in fixing, while on GH. However, it is a pain in the ass to try to fix it while on a compound that puts free fatty acids into the blood stream.

I have a log where I basically record my glucose after every meal, and what I've changed in my diet to try to improve things..... but if I had to do it all over again, then I would have dropped the GH and fixed my insulin resistance without that compound in my body. I have no doubt it would have been easier and much faster to fix than the way I've gone about it.


----------

